
Ask HN: What are your most favourite editor shortcuts? - petr25102018
Name the editor, shortcut and what it does.
======
bananowo
You can copy and paste text by selecting it and pressing CTRL+C to copy it and
then CTRL+V to paste it. It's my favorite.

------
Foober223
For standard CUA editors: Control + Shift + Arrow-key to highlight words.

But I use Emacs so everything I do is a shortcut. Maybe my favorite Emacs
shortcut is actually a short-cut framework called Hydra. You enter a temporary
state where all key-bindings are shadowed with custom bindings, allowing
single key presses to perform anything.

------
deanmoriarty
Vscode (and others): cmd+shift+f to search in files, and related shortcuts to
navigate through the search results and quickly open the matches files. I use
it literally hundreds of times a day often with regexps, especially in
projects with several heterogeneous files (scripts, makefiles, Kubernetes
manifests, ...). If I had to reach the mouse every time I do a project search,
my productivity would plummet.

On a more meta, cmd+shift+p to open the command palette so I can execute
commands by fuzzy matching, so you can do some random actions without having
to navigate the UI manually (typical things I do could be view git log, stash
something, stage a chunk of the file, ...).

------
abhijat
Intellij's Alt-J (multi-select) and Ctrl-W (progressive select) are the most
productive for me.

